# Outdoors to indoors!



## Ethan-2.6- (Jun 18, 2008)

Yo,
I got 3 NL's about 3 weeks into veg just chillin outside and was wondering if i could get them into flowering quicker by bringing em indoors on 12/12 lighting. Is it too stressful?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not sure that I understand your question.  If you are asking if your plants will bud quicker if you put them under 12/12 inside now rather than leaving them outside until the days get shorter, the answer is yes.  However, the plants will not start to bud until they have reached sexual maturity and 3 weeks is a little young.  Also, if plants are put into flowering when they are really small, your harvest will be small also.

Changing a plant from a vegging light cycle to a flowering light cycle will not stress the plant.  However, once it is in 12/12, you will want to keep it in 12/12


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jun 18, 2008)

So the difference of going from sunlight everyday to CFL light isnt gonna stress the plant? I know yeild will be decresed.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 18, 2008)

Ethan-2.6- said:
			
		

> So the difference of going from sunlight everyday to CFL light isnt gonna stress the plant? I know yeild will be decresed.


No, changing the light source won't cause stress, your plant(s) will handle it just fine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)

Your longest day of the year is this week, your plant/plants will show sex in a couple of weeks, pointless taking them inside, may as well leave nature to do its thing


----------



## Hick (Jun 19, 2008)

Ethan-2.6- said:
			
		

> So the difference of going from sunlight everyday to CFL light isnt gonna stress the plant? I know yeild will be decresed.



You should introduce them to the 'direct' sunlight, a little at a time, or it can burn the heck outta' them. 
Mottled sun, in the shade of a tree will usually protect them untill they become accustomed. 
  Summer solstice is only a few days away. Light hours will begin to decrease and plants will begin building their flowering hormone (florigen) Strain dependant, males will usually start showing themselves by the last week of July, with the fem's starting soon after. Finishing in late Sept. to mid october.

^.. this is from experience at around the 35 parallel, light hours will vary a few minutes from lat. to lat.


----------

